# Weak baby goat with huge head



## angoragoatluv (Mar 31, 2013)

I an a new angora breeder and my nanny Lilly (one of my newer nannies who was bred when we bought her) had her kid Easter Lilly  and when I found Lilly in the pasture she was fine but at first I thought Easter Lilly  had died. I picked Easter Lilly  up and saw the back of his head was large and shaped more like a sheep buck's head. I took him back to the barn with Lilly and got him to stand. Lilly hadn't bagged up yet so I put Easter Lilly  under one of my dads nannies who had kidded the same day and got him to nurse. We then put Easter Lilly and Lilly in a stall that night and in the morning I checked  Easter Lilly and his head was still very large ( we first thought his head was swollen) .So its been two days and Easter Lilly cant nurse by himself long enough to get something in him because his head is so large. We have been putting  Easter Lilly under Lilly and other nannys with kids the same age 2to 3 times a day to nurse. Please help I want to give Easter Lilly the best chance I can andfigure out why this happened so it wont happen agian


----------



## PattySh (Mar 31, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your baby goat. Sounds like he might have hydrocephalus (fluid around the brain). Unfortunately the outcome is generally grim.


----------

